# East Central Illinois - 2 plows and 2 spreaders for sale



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

2015 Boss power V-DXT 9'2" Poly with wings. Hasn't even been used enough to need edges yet. Plow only. $5,250.

2015 Boss VBX 8000 spreader, auger feeder. Comes with brand new wire harness. $3,950.

2015 Boss VBX 9000 spreader, auger feeder. Comes with brand new wire harness. $4,450.

Blizzard Speedwing 8'6" snowplow with all truck side mount, harness, and controller. $3,250.

The blizzard came on a truck I bought a few years ago, been a great plow, nothing wrong with it, just time to upgrade.

All 3 boss items I bought brand new. We update every few years, and these are up this year. Always washed after every storm and stored inside. Everything is in excellent condition.


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

The blizzard also has brand new edges!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What town?


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Champaign area


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Two spreaders sold, both plows still available!


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Blizzard mount and harness came off the truck today, all on a pallet with the plow ready to load! $2950 OBO.

Boss plow still available, $4950 with wings.


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Boss plow is gone, blizzard plow still available. $2,500 cash.


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

$2000 for blizzard and all truck side.


----------

